# G Loomis NRX Pro 1: What's It Worth?



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I got two of these in a recent transaction--both 8'10"; one is #8 and one is #11. Both have Nautilus reels--one an NV Eight Nine and one an NV Monster. Just curious what they might be worth. Good quality?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

New or used? You can look them up on ebay.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

They're used, but in like-new condition.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

i will give you 300 for the 8


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm gonna keep them. Just curious about the value. Thanks.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Just sold a lightly used (about new) NRX 4pc 7wt for $500. Thought it went a bit cheap.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DBStoots said:


> I got two of these in a recent transaction--both 8'10"; one is #8 and one is #11. Both have Nautilus reels--one an NV Eight Nine and one an NV Monster. Just curious what they might be worth. Good quality?



What area do you live?

I think that both of those rods would be great rods, IMO better if they just shorten them down from the tip by 2". Then they would both be cannons. Some shorter rods are smaller line weight rated rods then shorten. Hopefully, these are not that way. If they were 8 & 11wt rod blanks respectively, then shorten, the shortening process will cause them to be a slightly faster stick than the standard 9ft mandrel rod, which for the NRX Pro 1, would be an improvement IMO.

Oh BTW, don't worry, you will get plenty of nods from your buddies with those two sticks and reels.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Backwater said:


> What area do you live?
> 
> I think that both of those rods would be great rods, IMO better if they just shorten them down from the tip by 2". Then they would both be cannons. Some shorter rods are smaller line weight rated rods then shorten. Hopefully, these are not that way. If they were 8 & 11wt rod blanks respectively, then shorten, the shortening process will cause them to be a slightly faster stick than the standard 9ft mandrel rod, which for the NRX Pro 1, would be an improvement IMO.
> 
> Oh BTW, don't worry, you will get plenty of nods from your buddies with those two sticks and reels.


Thanks. BTW, I'm in South Florida (Plantation).


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DBStoots said:


> Thanks. BTW, I'm in South Florida (Plantation).


Plantation? Good central starting point to head to some great fishing, 360 degrees around you in either direction you head off to! I've never fished Plantation (it's a bedroom community) but I would think starting about 30 mins from there in either direction would hit some good spots. The further you go, the better it gets.


----------

